# What was the last thing you ate? TWO!!!



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

MichaelHenley said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenley said:
> ...



Too bad you are not comeing to Germany. Xmas time is very beautiful over here. Especially here in Bavaria if it snows but the Christmas markets are great and the time is just very beautiful.

I just got done eating Maultaschen.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 29, 2005)

Maultaschen? What's that? I'm thinking about one thing, but... hmmm...


And me? A dinner


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Bread Rolls


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Some kind of Sponge


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

It is like a Giant Ravioli filled with either cheese, meat, or vegatables and served in broth or fried with eggs.

I like it both ways but I ate it in a broth like a soup.

It is very very good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

ummm, bacon rasher crisps


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

That just sounds bad.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

they're really nice, they taste nothing like bacon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Still sounds nasty. Sorry but I hate British Crisps as you call them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

god it cracks me up hearing americans (yes i know you're not american but you know...) calling them "chips"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

We call 'em chips too y'know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Chips are great and American make the best ones. Doritos, Ruffels, Lays....The list just goes on and on.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

wait a minite skimmy, you mean canadians aint the same as americans


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

No way! Canada does! Hostess chips!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wait a minite skimmy, you mean canadians aint the same as americans


About as much the same as the English and Welsh I guess.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

ah touché.........

and that's not a problem for me, i'm not english or welsh, i'm cornish!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I'm a Bluenoser. 
And yes, that means a lot to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Subway 6" Chicken Breast Sub with salad and jalapenos.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm English, which by default makes me better than anyone else in the British Isles. Why? Because it was the English that conquered the rest of you... I've never understood the term British Empire, it should be English Empire.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Its funny cos its true 

Chicken in Red Wine with rice...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

plan_D said:


> it was the English that conquered the rest of you.


You didn't conquer us, we descended from you. Well...I guess you conquered Maestro and Sunny's ancestors, seeing as how they were French.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats because originally, that land was named by the Romans Britain, then it divided between the Saxons and the other guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Muscles in White Wine Sauce with Baguette


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Pasta Carbonara


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

The British Isles were named by the Romans, they never named the peoples of the Isles. It was merely a naming of the geographical part. The Romans didn't even know how big, or small, the British Isles were. 

The various English tribes that had been on the British Isles from the start were more advanced than many people think. The Romans destroyed a lot of the culture and technology to install their own. When the Roman Empire collapsed they left Britain to it's devices and the many tribes had been been destroyed or, at least crippled. 

The various invasions and conquests throughout the Dark Ages were a product of the English tribes unable to establish themselves as a cohesive force. They were not English ...yet. The Celts had, however, to some degree formed Scotland (in which they had stood against the Romans), Wales and Ireland. 

Then came the massive influx of many foreign people, the Anglos, the Saxons, Germanics, Nordics and many other people from central and western Europe. Most of which settled in England which was brought 'central rule' (I use that term lightly, as most didn't even know who or where this ruler was). After the fall of William I - the English began to look further afield as England was now combined ...ready to conquer ...and that we did. Scotland, Wales and Ireland were first ...

...so why is it called the British Empire, when they had to be conquered to be a part of it. No one considers Canada as an aiding party into the *expansion* of the Empire ...yet Canada was a part of the Empire while England carried on it's conquest albeit rather small and discreet by that time.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> ...so why is it called the British Empire, when they had to be conquered to be a part of it. No one considers Canada as an aiding party into the *expansion* of the Empire ...yet Canada was a part of the Empire while England carried on it's conquest albeit rather small and discreet by that time.


I'm sure there's a point here somewhere.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

The point was, why is it the British Empire? Why not the English Empire? I could have used any country from the Empire ...but Canada was just in my mind because ...you're Canadian.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Not _only_ am I Canadian, I'm Nova Scotian! 
That must be like...huge...to someone...like me...maybe...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm Austrian descent, with some South African connections, born in Scotland, lived in Yorkshire most of my life but my mother is from Derbyshire, my father West Yorkshire and my two brothers born in Aldershot (near London) ...the beauty of being in a military family (my mother was in the RAF too).


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I'm Austrian descent, with some South African connections, born in Scotland, lived in Yorkshire most of my life but my mother is from Derbyshire, my father West Yorkshire and my two brothers born in Aldershot (near London) ...the beauty of being in a military family (my mother was in the RAF too).



Im of Mainly Scottish Descent, are the Campbells still pretty unpopular out their?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > it was the English that conquered the rest of you.
> ...




They werent conquered they surrendered.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Meaning, conquered. That's like saying Germany didn't conquer Poland in 1939, Poland surrendered.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

cuz theyre french, Maestro and the other guys relatives.

Speaking of french........just kidding

Im not knocking the french cuz I hate them, just cuz Im an Arsehole.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay, that's like saying France weren't conquered in 1940 they surrendered. 

And we all know you're an asshole, hussars. There's only three kinds of people in this world, assholes, dicks and pussies. Assholes like to try and shit on everyone, pussies try to talk about everything and dicks fast acting, straight to point aggressors when needed. Pussies dislike dicks because they f*ck them all the time, but dicks also fuck assholes! And the pussy is only a inch away from the asshole ...

...see, what I'm saying is; you're an asshole ...me and les are dicks (or pricks whichever you want to use).


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Okay, that's like saying France weren't conquered in 1940 they surrendered.
> 
> And we all know you're an bloody frapping wanker, hussars. There's only three kinds of people in this world, assholes, dicks and pussies. Assholes like to try and sh*t on everyone, pussies try to talk about everything and dicks fast acting, straight to point aggressors when needed. Pussies dislike dicks because they f*ck them all the time, but dicks also fu*k assholes! And the pussy is only a inch away from the bloody frapping wanker ...
> 
> ...see, what I'm saying is; you're an bloody frapping wanker ...me and les are dicks (or pricks whichever you want to use).



Yeah I saw Team America Too.

and please calm down I you just woke half of Mexico up.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

You think I'm not calm? Hah - you don't know me at all ...you haven't seen me irrate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

what does that make me  ??


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

A pussy, obviously. And admins, if you're going to change my post at least change it to something good while less crude. I mean, c'mon, "...bloody frapping wanker..." !?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

pD will allways be pD.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

i didn't actually realise you'd edited pDs post i thought he wrote frapping........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

I did not edit it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Me neither...still I think most of us have seen Team America and know what hes on about


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't look at me, man. I didn't edit sh*t. I don't do that unless it's to completely delete something or lock a thread. I don't reword someone's posts. Somebody went to town with the word censors. I'm gonna change a few of them soon, because they're just gay.

Team America rocked!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

we never had the sensor day! where the filters were used for incredibly comical effect for a day


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Now it's been changed back ...but the fool forgot to change the quote in %*"£*$ post... 

Watch as it changes after I've posted this.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

The "fool" can't be bothered changing every post. He just altered the word filter a bit.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

If I keep calling them a fool ...they'll get annoyed and attack me. Then we'll know who went ape shit.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Apple Crumble


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Cheese and Onion Crisps washed down with 2 litres of water.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats one way to do it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

BBQ Chicken Kebab with Chilli sauce and salad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Cheese and Honey Ham with Mayo Sandwiches.


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Entrecote Chasseur Lemon Meringue pie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmm I have not had Lemon Meringue pie in a very long time.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> If I keep calling them a fool ...they'll get annoyed and attack me. Then we'll know who went ape sh*t.



Hey they might even edit "fool" into Total genius who everyone admires and respects, and a total playboy.


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 30, 2005)

Chocolate gateaux...I love it when my housemates decide they cant eat any more and pass whatevers left in the box to me


----------



## toffigd (Oct 31, 2005)

Scrambled eggs + coffee and to work!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

Chicken Meat Fondue


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Sausage, egg and waffles


----------



## toffigd (Oct 31, 2005)

(after work) tomato soup - in Polish - zupa pomidorowa


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Patas Pobras and spicy Spanish meat balls


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Pasta with Potato Wedges


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Prawn Cocktail crisps


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Canadian Bacon and Eggs, with a nice cup of jo.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

jo? that's the name of my ex not a bloody drink 

and cheese flavoured crisps..........


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

Noon: Pommesfrittes, 2 cans of red kidney beans w/Vinegar, home made muffins, duck pasztet
Now: Mushroom Soup, Baked Potatoes w/Cheese, Tomato Salad, Popcorn


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Cheeseburger and chips...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Waffles with Maple Syrup and ice cream


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Roast Chicken Crisps...


----------



## toffigd (Oct 31, 2005)

> duck pasztet





A herring in oil with onion - śledź w oleju z cebulą


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

ummm, potato waffles, chicken and beans........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Chips are great and American make the best ones. Doritos, Ruffels, Lays....The list just goes on and on.



Have you ever tried Nachos and Salsa before or is that just a North American thing?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

If ur referring to Chips and Salsa, its not a North American thing... It originated in Mexico...

Go to any Mexican Restaurant and they give those to u when u first sit down... FOR FREE!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

I know its from Mexico, but everybody in north america eats them hense its not just a Mexican fad, passtime but not fad.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

Mexico is a part of North America.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Thats what I said. Its not JUST a Mexican fad its all of North America


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

It's actually considered more of Central America - but is actually on the continent of North America. Which is stupid, really. They should just make Central America another continent. 

And just because Jo is a girl, lanc, it doesn't mean you can't drink 'em. And it's a cup of coffee as well, a yank term.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

TurkeyHen Smoked Breasts Ham - krůtí uzené prso (šunka)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Bacon and eggs.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

leftover Potatoes w/cheese muffin


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Jacket Potato with Cheese Muffin


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

cheese and onion crisps..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Chips are great and American make the best ones. Doritos, Ruffels, Lays....The list just goes on and on.
> ...



Well if you have ever read any of the posts that get posted you would see that I am a citizen of the United States (look at my siggy, do you think that a German soldier would crew Blackhawk helicopters?) and have lived in the United States. Granted I lived 20 years of my life in Germany but I have lived in the United States and am quite aquainted with foods from the America's.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Pineapple and Peach Crumble, it was interesting shall we say.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

I had Enchiladas for dinner. My wife makes a very good Enchilada for a German. Pretty crazy since she never had tried it before until she met. She got the recipe though from a friend of mine who is Mexican.

Now I am drinking a fine White Merlot wine.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

just finished the left-leftover potatoes with cheese......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Not a big pototo fan unless it is a Baked Potato with sour cream, bacon bits, chive and butter or mashed potatos.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Fritted fish filets with Lemon
Red Beans Salad with Wine Vinegar and Olive Oil


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 2, 2005)

> And just because Jo is a girl, lanc, it doesn't mean you can't drink 'em. And it's a cup of coffee as well, a yank term.



Oh yeah Jo can be a girls name too, but unlikely in lancs case

Just kidding


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Egg, Sausage and potato scones with Weetabix


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

a milky way bar........

god i'd forgotten how much i hate them!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Chips


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

i haven't eaten since my last post, oh how i miss eating


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Sausage and Chips...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Pancakes


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2005)

"Palačinky" (>>Pullah-Tcheenkeh<<) in Czech...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Chicken and rice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

honestly can't remember


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2005)

It was promising but... Well, not a bad taste after all!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

OH dear


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2005)

but it tasted quite good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Seems it was cooked a bit long.

I ate Jaeger Schnitzel with Spaetzle


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Roast Beef and salad sandwich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Hmm could go for some Roast Beef right now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

I could go for some prawns and lettuce in mayo like on the advert here...


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Bacon Butty, tasted great in my lecture


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Cheese and biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Apple


----------



## plan_D (Nov 4, 2005)

Steak and kidney pie, new potatoes, carrots and onions.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Special Burger - Cheese Burger with Shish kebab on top.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Frosted Shreddies with extra sugar.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2005)

Spaetzle rocks!

Bacon butty??? You eat arse?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Apple pie and cream.

Pisis a Bacon Butty is a bacon roll


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

A round of toast


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2005)

Ahahaha ...foreigners... anyway, I thought bacon was made from the pigs arse...


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Whatever part of pig it's from, it tastes great


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Whatever part of pig it's from, it tastes great


Agreed!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn right.


----------



## elmilitaro (Nov 5, 2005)

Well to anwer the question, I ate some tacos de carne asada(fajitas or strips of meat cooked over a grill or skillet and chopped into pieces) with lettuce, pico de gallo( its chopped up tomatoes, jalapeno peppers, onions, and cilantro mixed together), with a jalapeno to the side, and a beer( corona, a mexican berr) with special beer sauce and a lamon.

GOOD!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Spagetti Bolonaise


----------



## Erich (Nov 5, 2005)

Apfelkuchen mit Sahne und Kaffe mit Sahne.

My wife is a queen in the Kitchen !


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

My wife cant and doesnt cook... I do all the cooking...

Had Rib Eye steaks on the grill, marinated for 12 hours in my sprecial goop, with a shitload of garlic and onion, and fresh shrimp skewers, scampi style..... 

My stomach is still full...


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, les, obviously you do. You're an ex-SEAL ...special forces have to be bang up chefs. Who else on the planet can cook a meal in 5 minutes flat from the crap they find in a desert or jungle?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Ray Mears? 

Im too scared to cook, ill probably give myself food poisoning 

Cheee and Ham toasties


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

Ray Mears is an asshole. "If you're stuck in a forest you're going to need ...a knife, an axe, a camper-van, a tent, a city ...and then you can start helping yourself survive with a few things from the civilised society..."


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL pD.

Kit-Kat Chunky, Salad and Apple Pie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Good point


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I ate Sauerbraten and spaetzle with a nice cold Kristal Weizen.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

I had a Ham and Cheese pizza...It donta tasta as gooda as the onesa mamma used to makea!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I had a killer pizza on Friday. It had salami, pineapple and peppers on it. It was really good and hit the spot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome...I had a folded pizza in Spain and my god it tasted so nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Do you mean a Calzone?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

I think thats what theyre called. They look like that anyway


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Calzone pizzas are nice.

Chocolate moose with biscuits soaked in rum in it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Right now I just ate some crackers with cheese. Very good, I wish I had drank some wine with it but since I started with beer tonight for Football sunday I decided not to.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

The last thing I ate was burgers and hot dogs at my friends bonfire party. Got nice and drunk, and we all wrecked his shed ...and cut of one of his trees down for fuel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn I could go for a bonfire party. Used to do them all the time when I was in Highschool.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 6, 2005)

2x China Food (Kung Pao, Chicken Sweet'n'sour)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

a large slab of cheese last night.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 7, 2005)

Bottle of Fanta and 2 flapjacks


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Home made China food


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

a raspberry tart 

no, really..........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Wurstgoulash w/ potateos
Multivitamine juice


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2005)

Dove chocalate......Badischer Apfelkuchen in about 2 hrs............YES !


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

ice salad


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Chicken Fingers


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Apple tart and cream


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

some cheap chips


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

Round of toast, just off to get another


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Potato Scones


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

china food...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

umm, annother raspberry tart


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2005)

4 Cheese Burgers


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 4 Cheese Burgers


Shit what an oinker  

Thai stir fry with Jasmine rice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

ummmm, a burger (without bun), potato waffles and beans.........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

potato waffles and beans... together? lol

china food again...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2005)

three soft taco's from Taco Bell. It was stuffed with mystery meat!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 8, 2005)

Popcorn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2005)

Nothing yet but I am going to get a jaeger schnitzel and spaetzle on my way to work in a bit


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Potato Scones with cheese and parma ham


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2005)

sounds good..........

and an apple pie............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Galaxy Caramel


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Food...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Food...


State the obvious!

Apple turnover


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Food...
> ...



Ok!

Food again...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

I had the same funnily enough...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 9, 2005)

Beer.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2005)

You ate beer? Was it Guiness? 

Irish Stew ...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

I could do with a pint of Guiness right now...

Galaxy Caramel (finishing of the bar I had earlier - it was a slab rather than a bar)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 9, 2005)

More beer.  

And a bowl of clam chowder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2005)

Something my wife made with ground beef, potatos and Feta Cheese. tasted really really good!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Lemon Cake


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

2x pizza margherita


----------



## Erich (Nov 10, 2005)

just had three chicken Flauta's with rice and beans with my Babe'.

think I'm gonna puke !  

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

I ate the nasty of the nasty this morning. I have 24 hour duty at work today and did not want to make a mess for my wife to clean up when she gets home from school today so I stopped by the Burger King on post and got some Bacon Egg and Cheese Crosaints. 

Fast Food sucks!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Sure does Alder.

Hot Dog (the homemade variety )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

I could go for a good Coney Island Hotdog right now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Chicken Tortilla's...yum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Pringels


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Pringles advertising slogan is really true...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

What is it? I dont recall it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

once you pop you just can't stop..........

and it really is true!!

and a tesco value milk chocolate digestive bar.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Lasagne


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

an apple...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

A fried egg sandwich.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

i can't stand egg.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Me neither, it always topples onto its side and rolls off the table...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Ice cream

Not if you are careful it doesn't...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Tortolini Gorgonzola


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

Sausage Sweet and Sour


----------



## Crippen (Nov 11, 2005)

Rum, Orange and a chocolate ripple ( eww what a combo)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Going tonight with my wife to the Alt Deutsche Bier Stube to drinks some good German beer with some of our friends and eat some good home cooked Frankische Specialties from this region of Germany. 

It is a very nice place. It is a typical German building with the wooden beams and on the inside everything is made of wood. You sit on benches and wooden tables and they have a nice big fire place going. Really great place to go especially at this time of the year when it is foggy and cold outside.

Not sure what I am going to eat but deffinatly someting wild.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

Apple Crumble, custard and ice cream


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

currently eating a sausage snadwhich........


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 13, 2005)

4 cookies my housemate made


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Orange


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Ham, Cheese, and Mushroom Omelet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

A Cheeseboard followed up by some Melon sorbet...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Cup of Black Coffee and an Orange...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Lamb meatballs and rice


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Never had a lamb meatball....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

a mince pie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Shrimp with some Garlic Sauce Dip.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Pepperoni pizza followed by some cheerios.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Followed by Cheerios.....? What a mix.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah im like that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

something that resembles some sort of square home made pizza made with store bought puff pastry


----------



## toffigd (Nov 13, 2005)

Bigos


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

what're they?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I last ate a very big sandwich with honey ham, honey turkey, mustard, mayonaise, colby jack cheese, and lettuce. UMMM it was good! Tonight is football night so I will eat a steak in a little bit. Cant wait till Thursday though, it is Turkey Day! I love Thanksgiving it is my favorite holliday!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

ummm, cheese and onion crisps.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

That sounds so good...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

yes they were actually..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Not your crisps, fool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

well then you should've been quicker on your reply


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

No, you should have been slower


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

but what if you took my advice and i took yours, logically there will be a point at which we post at exactly the same time, which would really fuck things up.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Equilibrium....NOOOOO!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Fixing to go and eat steak! UMMMM


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Im having a bowl of cereal for dinner...I ate lunchtime...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Steak was good!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

4 mince pies


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Bacon and eggs


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

umm, a mince pie!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

small apple pie


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

i'm currently eating pasta, ham and tuna........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Together? That sounds...interesting 

Sweet and Sour Chicken


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## Pisis (Nov 22, 2005)

some marihuana......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

The cushion off the chair and some lemon tea...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Right...

Popcorn at the Cinema


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

pizza


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Sausages


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

4x burgers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

3 cheese and ham rolls.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Orange


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

orangue juice (with EXTRA BIG pieces of orange)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

I just ate some Leberkaese. Trying to keep my hunger going for all the good food tomorrow on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Ginger Cake and Custard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

A bit of my Turkey stuffing to see how it tasted.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 24, 2005)

Round of Toast


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Cheese and biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Chocolate Cookie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Pepperoni Pizza and chips


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Banana


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

Lets see it was Thanksgiving. I had a large turkey, a honey glazed ham, mashed potatoes, macaroni and cheese, shrimp cocktail, rolls, corn on the cob, stuffing, peas, black eyed peas, green been casarole, pumpkin pie, southern pecan pie, applie pie, smoked oysters wrapped in bacon, vegatables with dip and deviled eggs.

Damn it tasted good. I know I gained some weight tonight. I had all of my soldiers who are single and live in the barracks over to eat with me and my wife. Was a pretty good evening.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

I had a peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2005)

A SHITLOAD OF TURKEY.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

Hell yeah, you know what the best thing about Thanksgiving is? The sandwiches tomorrow. I can wait to make turkey and ham sandwiches tomorrow!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll still have lots of peanut butter. Yummy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Thats allright I will stick to my turkey.

Just had a Sandwich with mayo, mustard, turkey, ham, lettuce, stuffing, and left over greenbeen casarole on it. Damn it was good!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Orange


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

About to go and make a cheese and cracker platter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Banana


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Colby Jack Cheese


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Mozzarela, Cheddar Cheese, Smokey Cheese, Budapest Cream Cheese, Spargel, Ice Salad, Rolls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

That sounds good there.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Spargel rocks man!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Not that big of a fan of Spargel but the rest of your stuff up there sounds good.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

cheese and onion crisps.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Left over honey glazed ham.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Chicken Meat with Onion/Tomato/Olive Sauce


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

crispy bacon crisps......


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Potato Salad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Another ham sandwich again!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Chips and salad


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

ummm, err......oh yeah, chips beans and cod.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Chicken wrapped in bacon, doused in red wine sauce with rice.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Pasta with Pesto


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

sounds good......

Ice Salad
Limburger Cheese
White Beans in Tomato Sauce
One bowl of Onion Soup


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

1 sack of microwave owen popcorn


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Roast Lamb


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Chicken Kiev


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Ham and Cheese Rolls


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

ummm, cheese and onion crisps.........

that's not all i ever eat it's just what i normally eat when i'm on here!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

A Wrigley's Extra Thin Ice...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

never tried them........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Dont put them on your eye. Someone did it at school a few years ago and ended up in hospital


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm heading out to Boomerangs Steakhouse for supper a little later.  
Time to start speaking with me best Aussie twang. The waitresses get a kick out of it, even though they're not actually Australian. 

My wife says I sound like I've had a stroke or something.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Orange


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Rot Wurst, Kartoffel Salat, and Gluehwein.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Steak and Chips


----------



## JCS (Nov 27, 2005)

What the heck is Ice Salad, Pisis? 

Never heard of such a thing


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

JCS said:


> What the heck is Ice Salad, Pisis?
> 
> Never heard of such a thing



Well I was waiting until someone will ask...... Now I have to find appropriate word for English..... 

It's a very crispy species of Lettuce........






 

I ate: _Avocado Spread, an Apple, Chicken Raghoo_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

In German we call it Eisberg Salat. I believe in English it is called Iceberg Salad.


----------



## JCS (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh ok....

I was picturing a bowl of ice or something


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

JCS said:


> Oh ok....
> 
> I was picturing a bowl of ice or something



yup, it sounded a bit like it...... LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Chicken and Cheesy Chips


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

sausage and chips.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I wont ask if the sausage came with cream.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

what kinda of crazy sausage do you eat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Dont think I dont know about your little sausage fest after the exams, I saw you all walking up the hill...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

that's odd, i didn't start eating the sausahe untill i got to myles' and the other guys were there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

That good, I thought you were eating sausage in the street.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

no, i have no idea how you saw me eating sausage on the hill as i didn't have it out then.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I know, but I saw you _on the way_ to your sausage fest.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Stalker...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah CC, that's sick


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I made an obscene gesture to you all but you didnt see, you were too preoccupied. But damn I got a good bit of breast in the car park, shame the legs werent up to scratch


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

i bet that wasn't the only thing that wasn't up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

You're right, the car aerial was flattened meaning I couldnt get a good reception.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Baguette baked in the oven with Cheese, Salami, and Tomatoes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

potato waffles, burgers and mushy peas.........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

Chronologically today:
__________________

- Vegetable Soup
- Tomato Sauce with Knedels
- Coffee
- 5 beers
- Homemade salty bulges


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Waffles and ice cream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

I could go for a tomato soup.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

Beans and toast. It was very beany.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

cauliflower, potatoes and mayo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Cheese and biscuits


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

"Chicken of Mysterious Taste" China Food......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Lemon Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

i mince pie, ho ho ho.............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

More Lemon Cake


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

3 Shrimp Egg Rolls


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Lemon Tea


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 3 Shrimp Egg Rolls



I'd like to eat that also!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Chicken stuff, Pinapple and Peach crumble and more Lemon Cake


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

1 big bowl of Pasta Salad - with tuna, spicy ketchup, peas and olives


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 29, 2005)

Double cheeseburger with home fries.

Man, I love health food.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 30, 2005)

Dozen from Timmy's


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Egg, sausage and waffle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

....Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Lemon cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

muff............in.................


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

More Lemon Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

i can't stand lemon cake.......

and i'm off to get a pasty........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

update- i now have my pasty or "crib" and very nice it is too........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

Brunch: China Food "Chicken of Five Tastes"
Snack: Banana
Dinner: Homemade China Food (Chicken, Spices, Sauces, Egg Plan, Tomatoes, Rice) 
2 Hard Boiled Eggs
"Golden Green" Apple







...now I'm going to meet my friend and we're goin' to intake some beeeeeeeers


----------



## Crippen (Nov 30, 2005)

Oi Im a wiz at Chinese hun ....chopsticks a piece of cake>>>>well yer I can eat a piece of cake with chop sticks too, lol

Last ate>>>. bag of nuts>>> not eaten with chopsticks, but gonna try now Ive just said that.

Did you know it's hard to eat M M's with chop sticks>>>> world record in Guiness book of records>>>>> why not see if you can beat 8)


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Did you know it's hard to eat M M's with chop sticks



I con t'ust 'at. Ey must be wai slidy, aen't doi?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Fresh Muscles in White Wine Sauce.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

pringles.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Zebra Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2005)

well it's the morning after the pringles the night before, and, i'm still eating pringles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Bacon and Eggs


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Lasagne...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Bread Roll...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 3, 2005)

Donair pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

eating a pancake........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Bacon and Eggs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

you had that at almost exactily the same time yesterday


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Perhaps because that is what is for breakfast everyday here...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Well I went to the Christmas Market in Bamberg. I had 3 Gluehweins, 1 1/2m Bratwurst, and 1 Schupfnudeln and Sauerkruat. After the Market we went to went to a really good Irish Pub listened to some live Irish drinking songs and had 2 Kilkenny's, a Jamesons Whiskey, and ate some Fish and Ships (with the viniger of course).

Today went to the Christmas Market here in Ansbach and had some Sauerkraut and Schupfnudeln. Damn it was good.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

Fish and brews


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Cheese and Onion Crisps


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

3 hotdogs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Pasta and chicken


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

a muffin, just before i had a bath.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Aw now is that not sweet.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

No...

Tangerine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Ready Salted Crisps...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Orange...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

An Apple...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 5, 2005)

Baguette Pepsi


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

That sounds good...I could do with a Baguette, or a Bagel...Mmmm...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

A Ham and Cheese Hot Pocket at work.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

About to make some pork steaks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

A Strepsil...mmmm..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Profitoroles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

A pork steak and then I was still hungry so a sandwich with extra sharp cheddar and honey ham.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Argh all this food you guys are having sounds so good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Get off your lazy ass and make something good then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Im a 16 year old male...you think I can cook? Last time I did I could have ended up with food poisoning. CC's top tip, dont have barbeques when its dark and raining!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

I could cook when I was 16.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

And so can most of my friends...but THEY'RE the freaks I tell you!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

More Chocolate Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

i can't cook for shit............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

I can cook real well, especially sea food.

Well lets see I am on 24 hour duty again, so I ate a nasty Burger King Double Cheese Burger for Lunch. I am about to order some Italian food though for dinner. I just dont know what though.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Pineapple Sponge and custard.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Thats not Italian Gnomey 

Mmmm I could do with some Italian...Instead I had some foul shop bought curry...ugh...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry  Not that I care, wouldn't mind some pasta right now though.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

you can't cook bacuse you spend al of ur time wanking in front of the pc!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I decided not to order Italian and went with a Courdon Bleu in Mushroom Sauce.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds nice.

Chocolate Cake


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Pizza Funghi Champignoni
2 Hardboiled Eggs
Cashew Nuts
A sack of Olives


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes it was very good, I think I will have that more often, except make it home made at home.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

bought Chicken Spicy Salad w/ 4 Rolls
a piece of Chicken Ham
now I'm goin for a Pizza Tuna Can...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Burger and Fries..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

Turkey and chocolate pudding.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Strepsil...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

Ice Sala........ er Iceberg Salad


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2005)

Strepsil again...man I feel like shit today...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2005)

Apple Crumble and cream


----------



## Pisis (Dec 8, 2005)

China Food "Chiken of Five Smells"
2 Beers
a Spring Roll


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

2 Cheese and Bacon Bagels...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

Rigatoni Quatro Formagi


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

Orange Cheesecake


----------



## Crippen (Dec 10, 2005)

crumpets


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Frosted Shreddies...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Cheese and biscuits


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

a snickers ice cream.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Corn Flakes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

1.5m Bratwurst at the Christmas market.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

1.5 metres?!  

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

Roast Beef.


----------



## mosquitoman (Dec 11, 2005)

Mince pies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Sauerkraut and Schupfnudeln and a mug of Gluehwein. I had to go back to the Christmas Market today.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

Burger with Shish kebab and cheese


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

Smoked Salomon w/ Brötchen
Ice Tea


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds good right now actually. I have some smoked Salmon in my fridge too.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

I love seafood. I also wanted to buy a Mackrele but I dumped that idea since I saw its price... 200g for like 2,7 Euro...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Seafood is the best food there is.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, so I did the leftover Slamon for my brunch.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Sausage, egg and waffle


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Tuna
IceBerg Salad
Beer
Pasta with Funghi and Parmesan


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

We used to catch Mackeral by the dozens... We'd use umbrella rigs and hook 4-5 at a time... Thing is, we wouldnt eat em, we'd cut em up and freeze em for making up chum for sharking...

Mackeral makes a really good chum because of all the oil....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Well Seafood overall is very expensive in an inland counztry, like CZ is.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

You guys who love seafood wanna come to Cornwall, with 350 miles of coast and no point being more that 18 miles from the coast, we have seafood in abundance...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Better not to tell me....... 

Sack of Peanuts.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Orange


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

a Muffin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2005)

Fried eggs and bacon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ham and cheese pizza.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Bacon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

i'm currently eating a snickers ice cream.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Crisps...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 13, 2005)

Pizza
Pickled Camamabért
Bread
Peanuts
Tuna Fish
and Pizza again.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

Salmon steak


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

Cheese and Biscuits...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

Orange


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

Another one?

I'm currently eating peanuts........ I already did Pizza.
and I'm prepaering to take some olives and my home-pickled hermelín.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

What is wrong with eating so many oranges, it is just the one I always have at lunch...

Anyway I haven't eating anything since that orange at lunch.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

a packet of crisps..........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> What is wrong with eating so many oranges, it is just the one I always have at lunch...
> 
> Anyway I haven't eating anything since that orange at lunch.



nothing. Vice versa. It's very healthy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

I fancy an apple...bit full up though and tea will be soon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

i don't know what i'm having for tea yet ...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

I have burgers and chips, but ive drunk too much water since and man I feel sick


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

i had potato waffles, mushy peas and minced beef..........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

I had paprikas, cheese and olives........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

Iceberg Salad
more Peanuts


----------



## Pisis (Dec 15, 2005)

Popcorn


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Macaroni Cheese and an Orange


----------



## Pisis (Dec 15, 2005)

in fact i did not eat anything since the last night................


----------



## Pisis (Dec 15, 2005)

Two pickled Hermelíns wioth a lots of bread slices.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2005)

Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Pancakes, bananas and cream.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheese Spaetzle with roasted onions.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheddar Cheese and crackers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

i'm sure your aware of the really obvious joke there so i wont bother 

ummm, some bourbon creams............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Frosted Shreddies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

more bourbon creams


----------



## Pisis (Dec 17, 2005)

Are you familiar with *Breadies*? It's another speciality of the Czech couisine....... So currently my family is having a party so I ate a lot of these *Breadies*.......

http://www.goodwill.cz/frantisek/cattering/tepla_studena/chlebicky.htm


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Oranges and chocolate cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

fish, chips and baked beans..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Chicken and Chips


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Chicken and salad


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2005)

ummm, a bourbon cream!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

3 hotdogs.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

so many things leftover from the party...... currently i have Crab Fingers Salad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Last night had a good dinner. We went to a restaurent in the town where we live to have Christmas Dinner with our friends since we will all be with our families on Christmas eve and day. It was called the Schwarzes Bock or Black Buck in English. Good wild Bavarian specialties.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Im about to eat some Enchilades that my wife is making.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

Man I admire wild.......





It doesn't have to be often but sometimes i get myself deer or something.......





currently I finished Pretzels, Chicken Soup and Carrot Salad


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Apple crumble and ice cream.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

Six pickled eggs about two hours ago.

Can't stop farting!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

The Enchiladas were too spicy for me. Normally they are just right but somehow they were too spicy. My wife thought they were too spicy also, so we ordered a pizza in the end.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Chicken and Pasta


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Honey Ham


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

Cheddar Camémbert


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

Calamari Fingers


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

Potato scones, ham and egg.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

Kulís has his 7th Birthday today, so I'll tell you later what everything I ate...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

pizza!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Sausages and Pasta


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

i feel left out now, i haven't eated anything since my last post! have you got anything i could nibble on CC??


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

OK, here we go......

Peanuts
Popcorn
Salted Sticks
Chips
Cake
Olives
Wine Grapes
Cucumbers
Chicken Schnitzel with Pommes Frites, Ketchup, Mayo, Corn.........

yummyumm!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## evangilder (Dec 19, 2005)

Hawaiian BBQ! Chicken, Beef and Ribs. This was my first time having it. Yummage!


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2005)

well the easiest thing to determine I think it was a pizza sandwich... (?)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 19, 2005)

Mystery food, E? Kinda scary!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

Roast Chicken and roast Potatoes
Ice cream and flake
an unknown number of oranges (a lot)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

currently eating a bacon buttie............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

crisps......


----------



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

Schnitzels with Fried Potato Slices and Hot Spicy Ketchup


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

Kit-kat


----------



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

Tortillas with Salsa


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

pigs in blankets, beans and potato wedges...........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

wtf is pig in blankets?

Gooseberry Compote
Cake
Tomato Salad


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

i was wondering who'd be the first to ask that  they're little sausages wrapped in bacon  

and an apple...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

Chocolate cake and 2 oranges


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

part of a chocolate orange.............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

crisps.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

chips


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

a twix..............


----------



## Pisis (Dec 21, 2005)

tuna


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

just went out for a meal with my nan, had cod and chips, the cod was pathetically small but the apple pie was some of the best i've ever tasted!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

2 bananas and a pint of orange juice


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

A bacon and egg sandwich from Subway. Mmmm, bacony.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Lamb and rice


----------



## Pisis (Dec 21, 2005)

Chinese Food:
*) Shrimps Noodles
*) Lemon Sauce Chicken


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

an apple........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 21, 2005)

tuna can


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Tortelini Gorgonzola


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Grapes


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

Genuine Nova Scotian Solomon Gundy. Scrumptious!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2005)

ummm, some tuna last night...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

tuna


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

Pasta and potato scones


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

King Prawns


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, my wife tried her hand at making homemade Christmas cookies for the first time today.
They turned out...interesting. 

Of course, there I was forcing these things down and trying not to gag too noticeably.  

"Oh yeah hon, these are delicious! Mmmmmm!"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

Im making some homemade Ginger Beer for Christmas. Althought I think ill let it fermment a little longer so its more alcoholic than the stuff we made in school


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

That is the way to do it CC!

Casserole


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

cheese sauce with chips


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Coffee with Pain au Chocolat


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

you eat pain? that's weird 
btw, in Czech _au_ is an interjection for pain!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Yep, tastes like White Phosphorus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

you coffee drinking gay boy 

ummm, minced beef!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

ummm, beans


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

It makes me feel European


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

what? gay or coffee?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Well Gay makes me feel French, Coffee for the rest of Europe


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

hot dogs...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

shepherd's pie


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

pizza margeritha


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

a curry, a bag of nuts and a bottle of wine....god Im gorgious!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Lemon Fool


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2005)

What kind of club did you go to, to pick up a girl tastin' like lemon!?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

the lemon growers assosiation christmas party ...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the lemon growers assosiation christmas party ...........


That would be the one... 

Weetabix


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

a twirl, like a chocolate covered flake...........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

Leetchee


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

pizza from pizza hut


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

minced beef, green beans and something else with i can't seem to remember ...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Cheese and Biscuits, Cheese and Onion Crisps and a Jam Doughnut from Malcolm Barnecutts


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

Satsuma


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

a packet of crisps.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Turkey and Chips


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

Duck and rice
Chocolate Moose
Satsumas


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

a little celebrations chocolate............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Lindt Lindor chocolate...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

christmas dinner!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2005)

Too much gingerbread.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

god we're sad coming on so much on christmas day


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm heading over to the inlaws' shortly, and then to see my parents. Big dinner lined up. Right now I'm just letting breakfast digest. Ah, Christmas eating. 

I'm gonna need bigger pants.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

normally we go to my aunt's for christmas but she wanted this year off so me, mum and dad had a small dinner at home (me sister was at her boyfriend's), it was nice, but not particularly festive


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

Curry, followed by ice cream that I decided to spice up with various alcoholic drinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Christmas Dinner
More Lindt Lindor Chocolate


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

Gnomey you're sad, coming online christmas day...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm not the only one who has been online  and I have hardly been on. Anyway it is better than watching the christmas tv.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

True...I only came on to talk to my girlfriend. But I thought a visit here would pay too


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

I was only on to charge my Ipod and sync it with my iTunes but visited here as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

i came on several times during the day.....for the sole purpose of coming on here


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Left over Goose.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

hauled the goose back from Stuttgart eh Adler ? sounds good. Well it was special K with some neat cinnomon apple strudel toast. last meal till the morrow eve due to surgery early in the morn. Tough getting to be an old fart


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Hope the surgery goes well for you Erich.


----------

